# Dordogne Suggestions for MTB rental and riding?



## J-Flo (Apr 23, 2012)

My wife, two kids and I will be staying in the Dordogne, both Sarlat-la-Caneda and Saint Eutrope-de-Born, next month. Have scoped out some interesting looking trails via the interwebs but would appreciate recommendations for:

1) A good bike shop that will forgive us for speaking French very poorly and will rent us decent bikes and a rack for our rental car.

2) fun/picturesque rides for varying skill levels (we need to find some lower-intermediate level rides for my 11 year old daughter).

Thanks for all suggestions.


----------

